# ما اروعك يا الهى



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﻭﻋﻚ.... ﻳﺎﻣﺎﺳﺢ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ
 ﻳﺎﺷﺎﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻭﺡ....... ﻳﺎﻭﺍﺿﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ
 ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﻣﺴﻴﺢ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﺍﺡ...ﻛﻞ ﻗﻠﺐ
 ﺗﻼﻣﺲ ﻣﻌﻚ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ
 ﺍﺻﻄﺪﻣﺖ ﺑﻚ ﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﻧﻬﺎ
 ﻭﺟﻔﺖ ﺩﻣﻮﻋﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﺼﺎﻋﺪﺕ ﺭﻭﺍﺋﺢ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺡ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻠﺒﻬﺎ
 +ﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﻔﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ...ﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ
 ﻛﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻴﺄﺱ ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺡ ... ﻓﻜﻞ
 ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ ،ﻳﻨﺸﻲﺀ
 ﻓﺮﺡ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (25 أكتوبر 2012)

ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﻭﻋﻚ.... ﻳﺎﻣﺎﺳﺢ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ
 ﻳﺎﺷﺎﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻭﺡ....... ﻳﺎﻭﺍﺿﻊ
 ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ
 ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﻣﺴﻴﺢ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﺍﺡ...ﻛﻞ ﻗﻠﺐ
 ﺗﻼﻣﺲ ﻣﻌﻚ ﻭﻛﻞ ﻧﻔﺲ
 ﺍﺻﻄﺪﻣﺖ ﺑﻚ ﺯﺍﻟﺖ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﻧﻬﺎ
 ﻭﺟﻔﺖ ﺩﻣﻮﻋﻬﺎ ﻭﺗﺼﺎﻋﺪﺕ ﺭﻭﺍﺋﺢ
 ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺡ ﻣﻦ ﻗﻠﺒﻬﺎ
 +ﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﻔﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ...ﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ
 ﻛﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ
 ﺍﻟﻴﺄﺱ ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺡ ... ﻓﻜﻞ
 ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ ،ﻳﻨﺸﻲﺀ
 ﻓﺮﺡ

جميييييييييييييييييل 
ميرسي كتييييير حببتي
ربنا يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﻭﻋﻚ.... ﻳﺎﻣﺎﺳﺢ ﺍﻟﺪﻣﻮﻉ
> ﻳﺎﺷﺎﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﺮﻭﺡ....... ﻳﺎﻭﺍﺿﻊ
> ﺍﻟﺒﺴﻤﺔ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ
> ﻓﺄﻧﺖ ﻣﺴﻴﺢ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﺍﺡ...ﻛﻞ ﻗﻠﺐ
> ...


ميرسى يا قمر منورانى دايما ​


----------



## DODY2010 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

ﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﻔﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ...ﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ
ﻛﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ
ﺍﻟﻴﺄﺱ ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺡ ... ﻓﻜﻞ
ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ ،ﻳﻨﺸﻲﺀ
ﻓﺮﺡ...........الله كلمات من القلب


----------



## حبيب يسوع (29 أكتوبر 2012)

الرب هو الامل والرجاء والنعمة الرب يباركك


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> ﺍﻧﺖ ﻣﻔﺮﺡ ﺍﻟﻘﻠﻮﺏ...ﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ
> ﻛﺎﺑﺔ ﻭﻟﻴﺲ ﻓﻴﻚ ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ
> ﺍﻟﻴﺄﺱ ﺍﻧﻤﺎ ﺍﺣﺰﺍﻧﻚ ﺍﻓﺮﺍﺡ ... ﻓﻜﻞ
> ﺣﺰﻥ ﻳﺆﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺑﺔ ،ﻳﻨﺸﻲﺀ
> ﻓﺮﺡ...........الله كلمات من القلب


ميرسى لمرورك الجميل ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (29 أكتوبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> الرب هو الامل والرجاء والنعمة الرب يباركك


ميرسى ويبارك حياتك ​


----------



## bashaeran (30 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم الايادي رغم لم استطيع ان اميز شكل المستطيل على الكلمات وانا مستعجل لان بطاقة انترنيت تكاد تنتهي وربنا يباركك ؟


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

bashaeran قال:


> تسلم الايادي رغم لم استطيع ان اميز شكل المستطيل على الكلمات وانا مستعجل لان بطاقة انترنيت تكاد تنتهي وربنا يباركك ؟


ميرسى لمرورك نورت ​


----------



## النهيسى (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*يا ماسح الدموع يا شافى الجروح
------------------------------
صلاه جميله شكرا جدا*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 أكتوبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *يا ماسح الدموع يا شافى الجروح
> ------------------------------
> صلاه جميله شكرا جدا*​


ميرسى جدا ربنا يباركك ​


----------

